# Cascade Hops - What Commerical Beers Use It?



## rendo (23/5/10)

Hi All,

I have searched and searched on AHB and the net, trying to find some commercial beers that either primarily use cascade or solely use cascade hops. I cant find any....

I believe the cascade premium lager from tassie uses hersbruckers, not cascade as I thought its name might suggest...

SO....does anyone know what beers can i get from the bottle-o that use cascade (preferrably solely). Want to get a feel for the taste before I start to brew with it. 

rendo


----------



## Polar Beer (23/5/10)

Mountain Goat High tail Ale. Bitter with POR and aroma with Cascade.


----------



## Bizier (23/5/10)

If you can find Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, you are on the money. ED: also contains other hops (I think Magnum and Perle, but might just be clone ingredients)
Little Creatures Pale Ale has Chinook as well, but the flavour is pretty darn Cascadey


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/5/10)

Dare I suggest an extract??

You can buy tiny teeny bottles of pure aroma extract from Craftbrewer - I think they would be a great way to give yourself an education about what different hops were like without guessing which one was in which commercial beer.

Buy a couple of styles of extract that you think you might like to use, dose up some neutral commercial beer and get a feel for how the individual hops work on your palate at different levels of intensity - then you can have a muck about with combining the flavours.


----------



## Ross (23/5/10)

Mikkeller single hopped Cascade would probably be the best example. If you can't find locally we have it in stock mail order.

Cheers

Ross
CraftBrewer

Edit: .....or take Thirsty's advice


----------



## rendo (23/5/10)

Hi All,

Thanks for some beer names there, will see how I go finding them.

TB & Ross, what a great idea. I havent ordered from you yet Ross, but this is giving me a good excuse to do so  

Hope to be checking out of craftbrewer very soon. (I am sure I will be like a kid in a candy store)

Rendo



Thirsty Boy said:


> Dare I suggest an extract??
> 
> You can buy tiny teeny bottles of pure aroma extract from Craftbrewer - I think they would be a great way to give yourself an education about what different hops were like without guessing which one was in which commercial beer.
> 
> Buy a couple of styles of extract that you think you might like to use, dose up some neutral commercial beer and get a feel for how the individual hops work on your palate at different levels of intensity - then you can have a muck about with combining the flavours.


----------



## MarkBastard (23/5/10)

Fat Yak if you can find it fresh somewhere.


----------



## rendo (23/5/10)

Is fat yak cascade hops? 

Didnt know that. A pub near work has it on tap

rendo



Mark^Bastard said:


> Fat Yak if you can find it fresh somewhere.


----------



## Nick JD (23/5/10)

I thought Fat Yak was Nelson?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/10)

Both but mainly Cascade by the sounds of it:

"Fat Yak is engineered in the Garage Brewery from natural ingredients, including premium malts, American Cascade hops and a hint of New Zealand Nelson Sauvin hops. Enjoy any time of year."


----------



## Tony (23/5/10)

i think Fat Yack is Cascade and Nelson Sauvin i think and it is fairly NS driven... which is fine by me.

Try Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale

Their website says:

Alpha Pale Ale derives its name from the alpha acids in hops which, added early in the boil, impart an distinctive bitterness. US grown Cascade hops, added late in the boil, contribute a wonderfully complex fruit and citrus aroma. Pale malts round off this beer with a fuller malt character.

I have had this on tap at the Newcastle Brewery a few times and its VERY cascade. Far better beer than LCPA in my opinion.


----------



## warra48 (23/5/10)

Wicked Elf Pale Ale is also a Cascade hop driven beer.
Available at Dan Murphy.


----------



## Noxious (23/5/10)

Hi, I second the motion of the Alpha Pale Ale, great beer for hops!


----------



## MarkBastard (23/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> I thought Fat Yak was Nelson?



Yeah it's not a Cascade-only beer but Cascade is the main hop.

I was going to put that disclaimer on but I figure it's at least a better example than LCPA


----------



## HoppingMad (24/5/10)

You'll find that Mountain Goat Pale Ale's original recipe was straight Cascade. (Bittering and Aroma)
Now they use Pride Of Ringwood and Cascade though. D'oh!

Little Creatures Bright Ale uses Cascade & B Saaz.
Little Creatures Pale Ale uses US Cascade (Australian/NZ Cascade when US in short supply), East Kent Goldings & Chinook.
Alpha Pale uses lots of late Cascade.

White Rabbit tastes to me like it has the trademark Little Creatures Cascade flavour too. But no idea on that one.

Hopper.


----------



## argon (24/5/10)

If you can find the Little Creatures Singles Batch IPA it's 100% Cascade. Nice and easy to drink too. I've got a couple of pints left and seen it in a few bottle shops round Brisbane still.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (24/5/10)

Fat Yak is engineered in the Garage Brewery from natural ingredients, including premium malts, American Cascade hops and a hint of New Zealand Nelson Sauvin hops. 

Alpha Pale Ale derives its name from the alpha acids in hops which, added early in the boil, impart an distinctive bitterness. US grown Cascade hops, added late in the boil, contribute a wonderfully complex fruit and citrus aroma. Pale malts round off this beer with a fuller malt character.

Quick Question.
Is Matilda Bay CUB owned?
On their homepage Neil Wittam the "Beer Mechanic" is shown carrying a keg stamped with a CUB logo.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (24/5/10)

you will find a lot of american pale ales use cascade. my three favorite commercial beers all use good amounts of cascade; sierra nevada pale ale (usa), little creatures pale ale and matilda bay alpha pale ale. its by my favorite hop used in home brewing so far and its also fairly forgiving.


----------



## felten (24/5/10)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Quick Question.
> Is Matilda Bay CUB owned?
> On their homepage Neil Wittam the "Beer Mechanic" is shown carrying a keg stamped with a CUB logo.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_breweries_in_Australia
It says there its owned by fosters. And so is CUB.


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/10)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Fat Yak is engineered in the Garage Brewery from natural ingredients, including premium malts, American Cascade hops and a hint of New Zealand Nelson Sauvin hops.



And now brewed out of Cascade (Tasssie) IIRC.


----------



## Fents (24/5/10)

Boatrocker Alpha Queen has alot of cascade on the mouth and nose too...pretty sure its Super Alpha for bittering though.


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/10)

Fents said:


> Boatrocker Alpha Queen has alot of cascade on the mouth and nose too...pretty sure its Super Alpha for bittering though.



I could say another beer that has a buttload of cascade too Fents!


----------



## Fents (24/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> I could say another beer that has a buttload of cascade too Fents!



yea but you cant tell it apart from all that galaxy in there as well. imo its a match made in heaven but for the OP to get a real grasp of cascade kooinda isnt the one to base it on.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/5/10)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Alpha Pale Ale derives its name from the alpha acids in hops which, added early in the boil, impart an distinctive bitterness. US grown Cascade hops, added late in the boil, contribute a wonderfully complex fruit and citrus aroma. Pale malts round off this beer with a fuller malt character.



Lots of debate on other threads on what hops go into this one other than the Cascade. Some say up to 5 hops so if you're trying to taste a pure Cascade beer this one might not be the best example (although more cascade used than other hops). Have heard that Mt Hood and Centennial are in there, and dry hopped amarillo. That leaves one - Super Alpha maybe? Dunno plenty of information and misinformation about. That said - lovely beer.

Hopper.


----------



## batemanbrewer (24/5/10)

HoppingMad said:


> You'll find that Mountain Goat Pale Ale's original recipe was straight Cascade. (Bittering and Aroma)
> Now they use Pride Of Ringwood and Cascade though. D'oh!
> 
> Little Creatures Bright Ale uses Cascade & B Saaz.
> ...




White Rabbit isn't actually brewed by Little Creatures, it's brewed in Healesville, Victoria. Little Creatures just serve it. I guess because they don't have a dark beer.

I was looking at the chalkboards in Little Creatures the other day and it said that the signature hop in LCBA was NZ Motueka. First I've heard.


----------



## big78sam (24/5/10)

Holgate's Mt Macedon Ale is cascade only.

EDIT: according to the bar staff...

EDIT 2: Motueka is the same hop as B Saaz


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/5/10)

White Rabbit isn't brewed by Little Creatures - but White Rabbit is owned by the same company that owns LC - which means that at the end of the day... its a great deal (40% I think) owned by Lion Nathan and therefore by Kirin & thusly by Mitsubishi. So White rabbit is actually 40% owned by Mitsubishi.

Strange - I have never noticed that the WR Dark Ale tastes like a Magna before....

Little world beverages also own a stake in Stone & Wood. So they are part Japanese too.

Matilda Bay is wholly owned by Fosters and is run under the CUB umbrella

Gage roads is 25% owned by Woolworths

Bluetounge is owned by Coca Cola and SAB Miller

etc etc blah blah blah

So they are all evil and we can therefore define their beers as shitty - after all we are only supposed to enjoy beer if it is made by a talented, dedicated & passionate; but poor and struggling brewer. The tears of their starving children make the beer taste better. Don't be fooled by how much you might enjoy beer from any of these corporate owned closet mega brewers, you only believe it tastes good because of the millions of cynical marketing dollars that have been spent to warp your mind.... it is bad no matter what you or any of their other customers might think.


----------



## Fents (24/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> So they are all evil and we can therefore define their beers as shitty - after all we are only supposed to enjoy beer if it is made by a talented, dedicated & passionate; but poor and struggling brewer. The tears of their starving children make the beer taste better. Don't be fooled by how much you might enjoy beer from any of these corporate owned closet mega brewers, you only believe it tastes good because of the millions of cynical marketing dollars that have been spent to warp your mind.... it is bad no matter what you or any of their other customers might think.



hahaha bloody hell thirsty lol's a plenty. top post.


----------



## batemanbrewer (24/5/10)

big78sam said:


> Holgate's Mt Macedon Ale is cascade only.
> 
> EDIT: according to the bar staff...
> 
> EDIT 2: Motueka is the same hop as B Saaz



I wondered about Motueka being the sam as B Saaz but couldn't find anything about it. I've not used Motueka before.

Thanks for clearing that up.



Thirsty Boy said:


> White Rabbit isn't brewed by Little Creatures - but White Rabbit is owned by the same company that owns LC - which means that at the end of the day... its a great deal (40% I think) owned by Lion Nathan and therefore by Kirin & thusly by Mitsubishi. So White rabbit is actually 40% owned by Mitsubishi.
> 
> Strange - I have never noticed that the WR Dark Ale tastes like a Magna before....
> 
> ...



Yeah I was at Gage Roads recently and saw that they had pallets and pallets of Dry Dock (Sail and Anchor- Woolworths beer) there. I thought that Gage Roads was an independent brewery. Guess not.


----------



## komodo (24/5/10)

I've wondered who owned Matilda Bay. They have a factory in Dande south just near the Bangholm rd Overpass


----------



## HoppingMad (24/5/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> White Rabbit isn't actually brewed by Little Creatures, it's brewed in Healesville, Victoria. Little Creatures just serve it. I guess because they don't have a dark beer.
> 
> I was looking at the chalkboards in Little Creatures the other day and it said that the signature hop in LCBA was NZ Motueka. First I've heard.



Yep. Like Thirsty said. 
Source: 2009 LWB Annual Report - you'll note a reference to a 'Healesville brewery'. So yup Little World Beverages = Little Creatures = White Rabbit = etc etc etc.

Moteuka? 
Yep. Like Big78Sam said, B Saaz, same difference.

As for WR tasting of 'Magna' never tried that one Thirsty, will have to look into it. Just remember trying my first WR at Healesville and thinking "Yup tastes like US Cascade in a hopback to me", but happy to be corrected. So many hops out there these days with that 'US style citrus flavour', and the Kiwis certainly are growing a bunch it's hard to keep track.

Cheers!

Hopper.


----------



## felten (24/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> The tears of their starving children make the beer taste better.




Do they sell children's tears extract? I'd like some in my next beer.


----------



## tallie (24/5/10)

:icon_offtopic: 



felten said:


> Do they sell children's tears extract? I'd like some in my next beer.



Yeah, you can get it from CraftBrewer, next to the hop aroma extracts 

h34r:  



Back on topic; Little Creatures Single Batch IPA uses Cascade hops exclusively:



> In celebration of a hop that helped make craft beers great, we have used only Cascade hops throughout the brewing process - in the kettle, whirlpool and hopback.



Cheers,
Kris.

edit: grammar


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/5/10)

yeah - sorry to drag it off topic... guess I had a little sand in my vag.

all gone now


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/10)

Off topic, but has the Bluetounge / SAB megaplant at Central Coast / Newcastle opened yet?


----------



## Tony (24/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> yeah - sorry to drag it off topic... guess I had a little sand in my vag.
> 
> all gone now



:lol: 

Love ya work thirsty!

We need to have a beer some time!


----------



## dogs01 (25/5/10)

Hi, 
Try Rogue Chocolate Stout, Rogue Double Dead Guy & Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout. 
They are all brewed with only Cascade hops.


----------



## fraser_john (25/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> So they are all evil and we can therefore define their beers as shitty



Ha ha excellent! First class writing for a propaganda agent!


----------



## Adam Howard (25/5/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Lots of debate on other threads on what hops go into this one other than the Cascade. Some say up to 5 hops so if you're trying to taste a pure Cascade beer this one might not be the best example (although more cascade used than other hops). Have heard that Mt Hood and Centennial are in there, and dry hopped amarillo. That leaves one - Super Alpha maybe? Dunno plenty of information and misinformation about. That said - lovely beer.
> 
> Hopper.



Spoke to the Matilda Bay dudes at the Expo on Friday. Cascade and Amarillo in Matilda Bay Alpha...that's all.


----------



## chestynuts (25/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> And now brewed out of Cascade (Tasssie) IIRC.




I thought the taste had changed. When it first came out it was full of flavour, I then didn't drink it for a few months and when I went back to it it has had lost the flavour. Maybe the turnover isn't there anymore and it's not as fresh. It was an awesome beer but is now a bit soft, still good just soft.

It's my next beer to brew. 

Easy way to taste different hops is to get an easy beer (or two) and just alternate the hops and see what happens. Making beer and seeing the taste is half the fun.


----------



## HoppingMad (26/5/10)

Adamski29 said:


> Spoke to the Matilda Bay dudes at the Expo on Friday. Cascade and Amarillo in Matilda Bay Alpha...that's all.



Interesting. The CUB bean counters must have either changed the recipe or your 'Matilda Bay dudes' or are only telling you part of the story by saying there's only two hops. Previous discussions here do confirm large amounts of dry hopping of US cascade and Amarillo so that is correct, (and this is confirmed by some of my mates who have attended the Dandenong brewery on a visit), but this ditty points to more stuff thrown in for bittering/flavour hopping.

From Brad Rogers (Original Alpha Ale Brewer via Thirsty Boy in 2007)



> Received a reply from Brad.
> 
> Fairly helpful - but not quite the completely detail hopping regime that I never really expected to get.. but hoped for.
> 
> ...



I guess as we've seen with other commercial beers (James Squire Golden Ale being one example) when hops are hard to source substitution and changes to the recipe do happen (ie. Amarillo in JSGA being substituted for other hops during shortages), so you may be right Adamski about the 2010 Alpha. But the 2007 one was quite a different beast.

Further discussions on Alpha's earlier recipe can be found here Alpha Pale Ale ( circa 2007)

Cheers  Hopper


----------



## Adam Howard (26/5/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Interesting. The CUB bean counters must have either changed the recipe or your 'Matilda Bay dudes' or are only telling you part of the story by saying there's only two hops. Previous discussions here do confirm large amounts of dry hopping of US cascade and Amarillo so that is correct, (and this is confirmed by some of my mates who have attended the Dandenong brewery on a visit), but this ditty points to more stuff thrown in for bittering/flavour hopping.



They may have also changed the recipe since Brad left. 

My girlfriend won the grand prize with Beer and Brewer magazine when she bought tickets to the Expo so I'll be going to the Garage Brewery for a full day of tastings and food. I could ask them again then.


----------



## HoppingMad (26/5/10)

Adamski29 said:


> They may have also changed the recipe since Brad left.
> 
> My girlfriend won the grand prize with Beer and Brewer magazine when she bought tickets to the Expo so I'll be going to the Garage Brewery for a full day of tastings and food. I could ask them again then.



Great prize, that would be awesome. I had a dig around and the only press seems to mention cascade and amarillo, they mention 'bittering' in many review schpiels but neglect to say what hops they are. I guess everyone's in agreement it's mainly cascade in this beer though, so probably enuff said by me - I'll get off the airwaves.

Cheers :icon_cheers: Hopper


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/10)

ale-e-chest said:


> I thought the taste had changed. When it first came out it was full of flavour, I then didn't drink it for a few months and when I went back to it it has had lost the flavour. Maybe the turnover isn't there anymore and it's not as fresh. It was an awesome beer but is now a bit soft, still good just soft.
> 
> It's my next beer to brew.
> 
> Easy way to taste different hops is to get an easy beer (or two) and just alternate the hops and see what happens. Making beer and seeing the taste is half the fun.




when i was down there for my cricket trip i had a fat yak, it was awesome off the tap there, one of the best pots of yak ive had other than at the mico showcase last quarter and when they first started brewing it (when it was unfiltered or dry hopped, cant fully remember).

If you have a few pots of Cascade Draught and then the Yak, the malt palate is almost identical, the same doughy malt/bready flavours. (could be different, after all i was on a cricket trip! hehe).

Funnily at the LARK distillery, their whisky had alot of malt flavours similar to cascade draught, turns out they supply them with their malt! :lol: 

Im a big fan of cascade draught. A quality pub beer.


----------



## Dazza_devil (26/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Im a big fan of cascade draught. A quality pub beer.



Funny you should mention that 4*.
Cascade put a beer out called Cascade Blonde, a very nice drop if you can get your hands on one. It's a wheat /barley blend lager and
it turns out, according to wiki, that this beer is hopped with Cascade, so there you go.


----------



## Adam Howard (26/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Im a big fan of cascade draught. A quality pub beer.



I think it's hilarious that in Tassie, Cascade Draught is almost a strictly southern beer. You drive up the middle, pass the halfway line and suddenly pubs stop serving it, AND you can't get a case of it in Victoria.



HoppingMad said:


> Great prize, that would be awesome.



The crazy thing is she bought the tickets for me and my dad. She doesn't even drink beer. Feels pretty guilty but what do ya do. Also included a night stay at the Grand Mercure in Melb and a Beer and Brewer subscription.


----------



## Fourstar (27/5/10)

Boagsy said:


> Funny you should mention that 4*.
> Cascade put a beer out called Cascade Blonde, a very nice drop if you can get your hands on one. It's a wheat /barley blend lager and
> it turns out, according to wiki, that this beer is hopped with Cascade, so there you go.



If its the same stuff that looks like its been rebadged, every time ive had it here in VIC its probabaly the worst thing off the tap. Have yet to have it in bottles though.

Oh, the Cascade Export stout... Delish! :icon_drool2: 



Adamski29 said:


> I think it's hilarious that in Tassie, Cascade Draught is almost a strictly southern beer. You drive up the middle, pass the halfway line and suddenly pubs stop serving it, AND you can't get a case of it in Victoria.



Tis a good beer it is! Too bad those Boags heads in Launceston dont have a refined palate for it. :lol:


----------



## zoidbergmerc (27/5/10)

it is a good giggle that once you get north of oatlands you can't get Cascades anymore. 

I'm neither here nor there, I'll drink what ever is on tap. But gun to my head I'd say I like Boags better. It's surprising how they can make such a nice beer in a shit hole of a city.

Back on topic tho, I only use cascade in my Pale Ale for bittering and aroma and it's pretty nice.


----------



## rendo (28/5/10)

went to dan murphys today......what a mistake  left with several beers, wines,spirits...anyway

got some Alhpa Pale Ale, Wicked Elf Pale Ale, Pils Urquell (saaz hit), and several other beers, thanks for the suggestions guys. 

I had fat yak on tap at the pub on the way home.....hmmmmmmm NOT a fan. I'll drink it, but yeah.....not a fan. I wonder if that is the amarillo or the cascade that just makes me go errrrrrrrrr....

I think LCBA is cascade and b-saaz and I love the stuff, so prob the amarillo I dont fancy

Will find out when I crack open the wicked elf...

CHEERS


----------



## Dazza_devil (28/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> If its the same stuff that looks like its been rebadged, every time ive had it here in VIC its probabaly the worst thing off the tap. Have yet to have it in bottles though.



I doubt that it would be on tap in Vic. and I've never seen it on tap here in Tas, different stuff I reckon.


----------



## Fourstar (28/5/10)

Boagsy said:


> I doubt that it would be on tap in Vic. and I've never seen it on tap here in Tas, different stuff I reckon.



Its been a while but im sure its been of the tap along with the pale ale.


----------



## dans6401 (28/5/10)

Epic Pale Ale uses cascade only, and lots of it. Should give you a fair idea.
Epic clone


----------



## Kai (28/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> White Rabbit isn't brewed by Little Creatures - but White Rabbit is owned by the same company that owns LC - which means that at the end of the day... its a great deal (40% I think) owned by Lion Nathan and therefore by Kirin & thusly by Mitsubishi. So White rabbit is actually 40% owned by Mitsubishi.
> 
> Strange - I have never noticed that the WR Dark Ale tastes like a Magna before....
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm a poor brewer. My children aren't struggling yet so I'm not sure if I really count.

I did open this thread to say that I think today you would struggle to find many Aussie beer that is brewed with US Cascade as the sole or primary flavour hop.


----------



## Dazza_devil (28/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Its been a while but im sure its been of the tap along with the pale ale.




You might be right then 4*. 
I'm in Boags Country so probably in the dark.
I really couldn't detect any Cascade hop flavour in the beer from memory but it went down well at the time from the stubby regardless.


----------



## rendo (29/5/10)

dogs01 said:


> Hi,
> Try Rogue Chocolate Stout, Rogue Double Dead Guy & Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout.
> They are all brewed with only Cascade hops.




thanks Rogue, will give em a go........Get em @ Dan Murphys??


----------



## rendo (29/5/10)

oops...I think with the fat yak its the Nelson I didnt like. It doesnt have amarillo in it...what was i thinking!!  anyway

Just drank the alpha pale ale....YUMMMMMMMMM. Cascade and amarillo......BEAUTIFUL. Now I dont know if it is the cascade or amarillo i like....or BOTH.  Will drink the wicked elf 2nite. That seems to be solely cascade, so that should sort my dilemma out  

Will get my hands on some Pigs Fly, EPic Pale Ale and the ones Rogue mentioned. Looks like I am a cascade fan. 

Thanks again guys, I still think I need to try TB advice and get some extracts from Ross....brilliant.

Rendo



rendo said:


> went to dan murphys today......what a mistake left with several beers, wines,spirits...anyway
> 
> got some Alhpa Pale Ale, Wicked Elf Pale Ale, Pils Urquell (saaz hit), and several other beers, thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/5/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Interesting. The CUB bean counters must have either changed the recipe or your 'Matilda Bay dudes' or are only telling you part of the story by saying there's only two hops. Previous discussions here do confirm large amounts of dry hopping of US cascade and Amarillo so that is correct, (and this is confirmed by some of my mates who have attended the Dandenong brewery on a visit), but this ditty points to more stuff thrown in for bittering/flavour hopping.
> 
> From Brad Rogers (Original Alpha Ale Brewer via Thirsty Boy in 2007)
> 
> ...



I suspect its more that the guys down at the Garage have changed the recipe - either just because they wanted too, or because they were looking to maintain the flavour profile and it was drifting ... it's also possible that Brad was spinning me a line because he doesn't know me from a bar of soap. If they are saying only Amarillo and Cascade now.... then thats what it is. Different day, different brewers... it'd just be boring if the beer stayed 100% the same anyway.


----------



## keleidoscope (30/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> I thought Fat Yak was Nelson?



It's definitely cascade, I know because a) I can tell by tasting it and B) the brewers told me themselves at the beer awards expo. Bleh.

I think Epic pale ale may be mostly cascade as well, from memory.

EDIT: Oh someone already wrote about epic.

I'm not a fan of cascade hops personally, but I think they is cause I used to use them for pale ale, I drank too much of it and got sick of it, now I can't stand them.


----------

